# DDR/Czech line GSD Breeders



## SeraAres (May 31, 2013)

Hi there,

I am new to the forum and am doing some research. i've been interested in the DDR/Czech line GSD for quite some time now and will be looking to purchase sometime 2014.

I currently own a male Karelian bear dog( primitive, high drive type) and i do understand the dedication and constant training these types of dogs need. I love the fact that they require so much work, I firmly believe it deepens the bond between the dog and you. 

I do a lot of hiking/camping/hunting so pup would be exposed to all this and i would also be interested in getting the pup involved in schutzhund and sheep herding classes. Therefore, the pup that Im looking for should be an even tempered family companion, but also a hard worker with lots of drive.

I currently work at a vet hospital and have been there for 5 years and as such have been exposed to many different breeds and developed a pretty good understanding of general animal health care and handling.

I understand looks aren't everything, however i am VERY partial to the long haired dark sables with rich contrasting ( I understand long hair is technically a fault, but i do believe there are some people who still breed them?). I like the large/ blocky looking GSD's with massive heads/ bone structure.

That being said, does anybody on this forum know a breeder to direct me too? Thank you in advance! Much appreciated!


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I got Berlin from Connie at spartanville shepherds. Sire is DDR, dam has czech and some WGWL. Berlin is my first WL dog and has been a joy. We are members of a local schutzhund club and hopefully going to do schutzhund and/or mondioring when he is older. My trainer is EXTREMELY impressed with him and has told me numerous times he is going to be a great dog.

I dont know any planned breedings later this year but I believe she is planning to repeat his breeding next year. I would get another dog from the pairing in a heartbeat. Im in contact with several of the other sibling's owners. Some are pet dogs, others are in working homes.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=1956490-berlin-vom-spartanville

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

Where are you located? Christine at Blackthorn German Shepherds in Virginia has DDR/Czech working line dogs.

Sherle Thompson at Sequoyah German Shepherds in Chattanooga is another working line GSD breeder with Czech and DDR dogs.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Dogs you might look for in the pedigrees would be Stormfronts Brawnson and Grim z Pohranicni straze (sp?).
Both are studs found in DDR and Czech pedigrees, both produced strong working temperaments, and both produces dark sables and long coats.


----------



## SeraAres (May 31, 2013)

I am located in Calgary AB Canada, I dont really care where the breeder is though, im willing to travel for pup or have it shipped =) 

Thanks for the breeders! I will look them up! Keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

My little guy is from Weberhaus in Kansas. He's been a blast and a challenge since coming home to us a few weeks ago. He's a mix of DDR/Czech.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I will hopefully be bringing home a pup from Weberhaus in a year or so as well - highly recommend.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

If you wanted all Czech I'd recommend Christina with Wendelin Farms as they are in Canada.

For a Czech/wgwl mix you can't go wrong with Aritar Bastet, Cooperhausk9. & I'd recommended Blackthorn kennels as well.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I know Jinipo is also doing some mixing of lines, as is AlpineK9. 

A few others in Canada that I would recommend would be; Shepherd Glen K9 (they have some Czech/DDR crosses or did that came from that kennel), Liberatore is high on my list as well, von datschiburg is another I highly recommend - know his dogs and him and would recommend him in a heart beat and do often. Also Narnia kennles, mostly Czech but I have seen them do outcrosses as well.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

ETA: Liberatore is not in Canada - just thought of them and added them in.


----------



## Roemly's Mama (Apr 3, 2013)

www.coldcreekshepherds.com she just bred a fantastic czech line female. You can check out the lineage on the web site. Good luck.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

gagsd said:


> Dogs you might look for in the pedigrees would be Stormfronts Brawnson and Grim z Pohranicni straze (sp?).
> Both are studs found in DDR and Czech pedigrees, both produced strong working temperaments, and both produces dark sables and long coats.


Brawnson









My Brawnson grandson


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Neo93 said:


> Where are you located? Christine at Blackthorn German Shepherds in Virginia has DDR/Czech working line dogs.
> 
> Sherle Thompson at Sequoyah German Shepherds in Chattanooga is another working line GSD breeder with Czech and DDR dogs.


There are two sequoyah pups at my club now but too young to be able to offer any real assessment. Only worked a few times


----------



## Briarwoodpups (Feb 20, 2007)

My friend has a Czech/DDR mix long-haired (plush coat) male who is currently getting his BH and will be following up with his FH. I'm trying to remember if the herders were in his lines or another one's. His hips and elbows have been OFA'd and I know some folks who know the trainer are looking at studding with him once he finishes his titles. Let me find the pedigree link for you. You'll recognize the herding titles in the pedigree, but I haven't learned them yet.

Si Tanka Vom Bergmann

If you're interested, I can pass your name along to be kept on file in case he does meet a nice young lady  He is absolutely gorgeous in person and huge bones. He looks like he weighs over 100 pounds with all that fur, but he doesn't. I can't tell you here how much he really weighs because he loves people thinking he's a hulk.


----------



## manchu (Feb 27, 2012)

There's a long haired (plush coated ) female in this litter.

SchraderhausK9.com - +1.253.843.1123 PST - German Shepherd Working Dogs


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Have a Grim Grandson (Enzo) and never has produced a long coat.


----------



## BJR914 (Jun 15, 2013)

We just purchased our boy from Taylor Made in San Diego, I'm pretty sure he ships internationally. Links below.

Taylor Made Working Dogs

V-14 '11 (USCA) Gordon vom Fuchsgraben

V Zastin Eqidius


----------

